# picking a hand



## ibtexn (Sep 11, 2006)

I am looking int purching my first Bow. 
I am cross dominate with site and hand. I shoot a gun lefthand bat left hand. do everything else right handed. With a bow i am worried about strenght trying to steady a bow with my left hand . What is recomended...
please advise


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My left hand is considerably weaker than my right and I hole the bow with my left. Not a problem. Don't get caught up in the games of having to shoot high # bows. Shoot what is comfortable and what you can hold for a while without shaking. That is what is best for you.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

if you can learn to shoot with your dom. eye and use the other hand it will much easier for you in the future. you can also close your dom eye and shoot with your dom arm or some people use a weird cross draw to shoot with dom arm and eye ( not recommended). if i was you i would go to a range and try to shoot both ways. like i said you could always jsut close your dom eye.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Or, Youcould be like me and just both eyes and hope for the best!!!! :lol:


----------



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

If you dont want to use your left hand but your left eyes is dominant you can try and eye patch over your left eye.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

what you have to do is just make a decision which way you want to go i would go with your dominant eye and just practice you will get used to whatever you decide. i know a couple of older people that shot righthanded thier whole lives and started having problems with thiers eys and had to switch hands and with a lil practice you can't tell that they ever switched


----------



## ibtexn (Sep 11, 2006)

Just hard to decide I an left eye dominate and right handed


----------

